# Jelly tots or jelly babies concentrates?



## RyanBeast (12/6/17)

Hi all

Im on the look for a jelly tots or jelly babies type concentrate. Anyone able to guide me as to which concentrates has an accurate profile?

TIA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (12/6/17)

Cap Jelly Candy is considered one of the best ones. Maybe take a look at last night's MixLife episode, the whole show deals with candies and how to mix them.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RyanBeast (12/6/17)

@RichJB thanks will definitely watch!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (12/6/17)

Just to summarise the key points that were made by ConcreteRiver and Co:

* Cap Jelly Candy at around 1-1.5%, it gets too chemical if you go high
* Add a thickener like Marshmallow, Whipped Cream, Vanilla Swirl or Oba Oba
* Add your fruit - anything bright, artificial and sweet
* Sweetener (Cap Super Sweet is good) if you need it
* Getting the texture right is the big challenge, flavour is relatively easy
* Be careful of muting, candy flavours tend to have a lot EM which will mute

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 2


----------



## Silver (12/6/17)

Ooh, i love jelly tots @RyanBeast !

But i wonder what the concentrate would taste like because each jelly tot has a slightly different flavour
Maybe it will taste the same as if you put 10 jelly tots in your mouth at the same time - a lovely fruity mashup!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RyanBeast (12/6/17)

@Silver haha minus the green and yellow ones

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (12/6/17)

RyanBeast said:


> @Silver haha minus the green and yellow ones



Agreed @RyanBeast !!
Let us know if you make a jelly tots juice - minus the greens and yellows!
That would be a winner

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/7/17)

Has anyone managed to make a decent jelly tots DIY that they would not mind sharing?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (16/7/17)

I messed around a bit with this last night. 1.5% Cap Jelly Candy and 2% FW Swedish Fish kinda gets you a decent chewy base. I added some Inw Shisha Orange and a couple of other things and it seems promising, like a bright orange jelly baby. Getting the sugary crust on Jelly Tots will be the challenge. I tried OOO Powdered Sugar but it's not quite doing it. Although I'm not sure any concentrate will, sugar texture is a big ask. There is always the 0.5% Cap Super Sweet fallback but I'd want to try and get some texture into it.

Getting a generic fruity profile will also be stern. It's quite easy getting a single flavour, TFA Strawb or a cherry or the Shisha Orange does it. But getting that 'mouthful of flavours' where you get hints of different flavours will require balancing. Even just the orange is a nice vape, though. I'll mess further with it and see if I can come up with anything worthwhile.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (16/7/17)

RichJB said:


> I messed around a bit with this last night. 1.5% Cap Jelly Candy and 2% FW Swedish Fish kinda gets you a decent chewy base. I added some Inw Shisha Orange and a couple of other things and it seems promising, like a bright orange jelly baby. Getting the sugary crust on Jelly Tots will be the challenge. I tried OOO Powdered Sugar but it's not quite doing it. Although I'm not sure any concentrate will, sugar texture is a big ask. There is always the 0.5% Cap Super Sweet fallback but I'd want to try and get some texture into it.
> 
> Getting a generic fruity profile will also be stern. It's quite easy getting a single flavour, TFA Strawb or a cherry or the Shisha Orange does it. But getting that 'mouthful of flavours' where you get hints of different flavours will require balancing. Even just the orange is a nice vape, though. I'll mess further with it and see if I can come up with anything worthwhile.


Thanks dude. Following with interest.



Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Lingogrey (31/7/17)

Based on @RichJB 's great work above, I tried the following, and I think that it comes pretty close (definitely not spot on):

CAP Jelly Candy: 2 % - For me, this concentrate in itself already has a bit of the "sugar crust" - in taste and in texture. I don't have a sweet tooth when it comes to juices or in general though (although I love Jelly Tots), so it might just be the sweetness playing tricks on my taste buds
Purilum Gummy Candy: 1.5 % - First time I've ever tried anything from Purilum and I think it's a great concentrate (not that I've tried many candies at all). It is definitely a bit more gummy-like and 'chewy' than the CAP Jelly Candy (although it doesn't have the sugar crust) and also a has more of a 'tutti-frutti' vibe than the CAP (Purilum also has a "Jelly Candy"; would be interesting to try that out).
CAP Sweet Guava: 2 % - The "fruity mashup" taste from Jelly Tots would, to my subjective palate, come closest to a very artificial Guava with a touch of Citrus. CAP Sweet Guava provides this (whilst the concentrate in itself, to my mind at least and it seems from reviews that many would disagree, is also not a very authentic Guava - natural or artificial. I do get a predominant note of Guava, but with a strong 'generic' tropical fruit flavor thrown in).
TFA Dragonfruit: 1 % - I would generally only use this as an 'additive', rather than as a flavor in itself (for actual Dragonfruit flavor, I much prefer Capella or INW's versions). As an actual flavour, I view this as more of a tutti-frutti bubblegum-ish vibe - so I thought that it can't do harm chucking it in here.
FLV Pink Guava: 0.3 - 0.5 % (I mixed it at 0.5 %, but for a sweeter juice one might want to tone it down) Although this is called "Guava", it actually tastes nothing like Guava and almost exactly like ruby grapefruit (as many have noted). For me it tastes like a ruby grapefruit sprinkled with a bit of sugar. This provides the touch of citrus and I think it enhances the sugar crust ever so slightly.

The FLV Pink Guava was quite prominent straight away, but after 3 days it seems more balanced.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Gersh (1/8/17)

For follow sake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

